# Pics Of Your Rottweilers



## Bizzle3 (Sep 15, 2008)

I would love to see pics of your Rottweilers. Them as puppies, teenagers, and adults!

Feel free to post pics of your other dogs in the gang as well 

Working on getting a Rottweiler of my own


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh my. How sad is this... No Rottweiler pictures posted? Hm, well, I guess I will be forced to post several then. 
Here are a few.
Heart shaped butt


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Rotties as family dogs...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Getting along with others


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Bizzle3 I have like 2000 more if you want to see more. lol Just say the word.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm really starting to LOVE rotties.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Inga your puppy shots make my heart melt. They are the cutest little puppies. Little black bears. 

I didn't own a digital camera until 2 years ago - so these pictures are of my "senior" boy when he was almost 12 

_I love this one because he was so curious about the bagpipe. Hmm, and I thought he was a German dog. _











_Playing (cute bum shot)_










_Even with the Berner pups my nephew always made sure to spend quality time with Jake._


----------



## Bizzle3 (Sep 15, 2008)

Those are awsome pictures. The puppies are adorable

YES 2000 MORE!!!!!!


----------



## anklebiter52 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, those puppy pics are absolutely adorable! I wish I had taken more pics of my little girl as a pup.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

take down


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Luvmyrotti I would have to say that there is nothing cuter then a Rottie butt. hehe
Love the bagpipe photo, your darling boy must have had a broad range of musical tastes.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

And like Inga, I have THOUSANDS of pics. LOL


----------



## Bizzle3 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank You. Those are awsome Pics. I LOVE the last one


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

Here are a few of kamin...


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh heck...a few more...









Bullet last winter (RIP)









Bunnie visiting









Santa Bullet!









and still my fav Kamin pic!


----------



## Bizzle3 (Sep 15, 2008)

I love the last pic. Thank you so much for the pics everyone


----------



## Donovan (Aug 24, 2007)

Cannot lie, I may be a pit bull man at heart...but I know there is a Rottweiler in our future. From the few that I have met, and the reading that I have done, there is nothing like a sound Rottweiler for those looking for a good old fahsioned family guardian dog. 

Great pics!...especially the heart-shaped butt


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I still want one in the future definitely. I wish I had Hannah pics to show you guys, but I don't here. She was one of the neatest dogs ever.


----------



## Bizzle3 (Sep 15, 2008)

There will probably be one in my future coming up soon 
All depends on my parents 
But its about 50-50 right now! Pray for me lol


----------

